# Cheapest 24" Monitor with more than 100Hz refresh rate



## ssb1551 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Digitians,

I am back again with a trivial query haha but couldn't find any such threads. I couldn't find any 24" monitor with more than 100Hz refresh rate cheaper than this :

Amazon.in: Buy AOC G2460PQU 24&quot; Ultra Fast Gaming Monitor 144Hz VGA, DVI-Dual Link, DisplayPort, HDMI Online at Low Prices in India | AOC Reviews &amp; Rating

Can anyone please suggest if there is any cheaper model than this?

Thanks.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 22, 2016)

*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/lg-24gm77-24-inch-144hz-gaming-monitor/


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 22, 2016)

^^ Yeah I saw it late night yesterday. Thought of editing the thread but was too lazy  lol. But seems to be a good one. Pondering over the same - should I go for the LG one you mentioned or get the cheapest 24" monitor from BenQ (GL2460HM) since I am a casual gamer?

The reason I want a big screen is (I dont know if anyone else experience the same or is it only I ) - Informatica Power Center window seems to have small screen estate on my current 22" monitor. Maybe I am still getting used to the application. As of now I have decided to keep practicing Informatica on my current 22" monitor and if I dont get used to it by mid-Oct then I'll definitely buy a bigger monitor.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Yeah I saw it late night yesterday. Thought of editing the thread but was too lazy  lol. But seems to be a good one. Pondering over the same - should I go for the LG one you mentioned or get the cheapest 24" monitor from BenQ (GL2460HM) since I am a casual gamer?
> 
> The reason I want a big screen is (I dont know if anyone else experience the same or is it only I ) - Informatica Power Center window seems to have small screen estate on my current 22" monitor. Maybe I am still getting used to the application. As of now I have decided to keep practicing Informatica on my current 22" monitor and if I dont get used to it by mid-Oct then I'll definitely buy a bigger monitor.


I did a small course for PowerCenter. We used 17inch monitors. 
We did just trivial basic stuff for mapping and config windows. The 17incher sufficed for that. 

But that being said, go for a higher resolution as well. That way you'll have more screen space as well for all the windows.

Or if it becomes too costly, you can go dual screen. 2x 1080p screens. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 23, 2016)

^^ The cheapest monitor with the resolution of 2560 x 1440 is BenQ BL2420PT for 22.7k:
Buy Online | Benq 24 inch BL2420PT Professional Monitor | Price in Indi

Its going wayyy over my budget  hehe. So had to go for a 24" full HD one. Hopefully I get used to Power Centre on my 22" monitor.

But I do have to buy a monitor for my HTPC!!


----------

